# Wheel question?



## DelawareGTO (Sep 6, 2011)

I bought a set of staggered rims and tires for my 05 goat and they rubbed BAD on the back. They are 18 inch rims and I believe 9.5 on the rear. The tires mounted are 275/35s and the rubbing on the lip on the fender. What are my options? Will a bigger spring/shock help maybe raise the car enough? Or any other options? Please help! confused:confused


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yea you should put the bigger tires up front! Haha just kidding I think I answered your question in the general topic section bud


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There is so much information on what few wheels will fit without making the car a 4x4 it amazes me that people buy first and research later. . .


----------

